# Tool Vests



## nwrd (Mar 4, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience wearing these on the job?

Worn competing brands, and might have some critiques? 

Here's a link to images to better explain what I'm looking at.

https://www.google.com/search?q=too...iO6LbMAhVW2GMKHZDyA8wQsAQIPQ&biw=1920&bih=888

I just want to spread the weight of the tools, and get it off of my hips.

Thx for any feedback.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

One good sneeze and I'd impale myself.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

I use the suspendavest with oxy light bags. Absolutely love them! Works wonders for my lower back as well.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Are you going to use a vest AND a tool belt at the same time? If so why not suspenders? Occidental Leather just released this setup. 
http://www.occidentalleather.com/cat.php?cat_ID=71

I have only used an Occidental Stronghold 2500 Suspendavest (Also have a set of Oxy Light bags with a leather belt). I use a clip on pocket on the left with the outer pocket cut off, as I wanted it narrow and up higher for working inside close quarters. Then a tape holder on the right, along with a couple smaller pockets for my cell phone and safety glasses. Since my M12 stuff usually fits the bill I can tuck them into the vest pockets. All the rest of the stuff I need for the job at hand can easily be carried in the Strongholds little pockets, like box cutter, pens/pencils, chisel, pliers, etc. Anything bigger gets set aside and picked up when needed. When running a nail gun I can tuck the racks into the vest. If an 18volt impact is needed I use the clip to hang it from the pocket or vest. 

One of the largest issues you will hear about with a vest is heat retention and sweating. The Occi vest is fairly open but some of the other brands are not, or they use mesh. A vest won't carry as much weight comfortably as a tool belt. 

Bjornklader, and Blaklader are two well known vest manufacturers. A lot of people swear by the Skillers vest too. 
http://facelineinc.com/index.php?cPath=41
https://www.blaklader.com/en/products/vests
https://www.repconnw.com/product-category/tool-vests/skillers-flexi-tool-vests/


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I own the Occidental Pro-Work vest and it may come out when I'm doing trim work, especially when a ladder is involved. 

Bending over is frustrating b/c the fastener in the upper pocket fall out. Maybe I shouldn't bend over...

If I were using it day in and day out it would be easier as I would remember where each tool is. Also, the pockets on the bottom are a little too deep for my liking. 

Finally, since I'm only 5'7", the vest rides a little long. I bunched up the part that comes over my shoulders to try to bring it up a tad.

I do like them though :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I wear a vest and work pants, no bags/belt for me anymore.

Tom


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> I wear a vest and work pants, no bags/belt for me anymore.
> 
> Tom


Pretty much the same. I wear a Snickers Flexi vest and/or Blaklader pants. You can hook small versions of nail bags on it or cloth pockets. It's a lightweight combination of regular nail bags and a vest. I didn't really like the regular tool vests and I hate nail bags but combine them and it's very nice to work out of.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

How do you install baseboards with a tool vest on?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

m1911 said:


> How do you install baseboards with a tool vest on?


Very well, same as without a vest. 

Tom


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Very well, same as without a vest.
> 
> Tom


I'd be afraid to poke an eye out:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I'd be afraid to poke an eye out:laughing:


With what??? Think about where the pockets are, they'll never come close to an eye. Most times I don't zip my vest.

The knee pads in the pants are the most important part of a baseboard install.

Tom


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I suppose


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My vest is much lighter and simpler. 

http://www.fullsource.com/blaklader-workwear/blaklader-311018609900/

I wear an apron in the shop most times. 

I know someone who uses this apron in the field.

https://www.atlas46.com/products.html#!/Journeyman-Apron-A46-JMA/p/45065091/category=12449577

Tom


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

tjbnwi said:


> The knee pads in the pants are the most important part of a baseboard install.
> 
> Tom


Yeah I need knee pads in a bad way. Can't stand strap on knee pads...ouch, but if I did flooring for a living the Proknees would be ordered immediately. 

I tried the 30mm Bjornklader knee pads and got about 6 months out of them. Now I went cheap and caught a couple of the around 1" thick kneeling mats on sale. I can make 3 knee pads out of one, so got two for $30 which gave me three pairs of knee pads. My Carhartts each got a pair sewn in (The kneepads get washed with the pants), and I keep the third set for my Carpenter Ace pants. Costco jeans require strap ons. 

Here is my vest, that I have been using for a little while now. What tools I carry changes by the job...although I always carry two pens and two pencils for left and right hands, a flashlight, a note pad, safety glasses, box cutter, Festool bit holder with commonly used bits, and 90% of the time a tape measure and chisel. The pockets on the left work great for holding screws, nails, etc. WITHOUT dumping them on the ground. Everything is up held up high out of the way. My baby M12 impact stows like it is in a shoulder holster. Rarely do the back pockets even get used. It's been awhile since I strapped on tool bags, and my hips thank me for it. Plus I like how narrow the vest is, and not having to dance thru obstructions.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Peter_C said:


> Yeah I need knee pads in a bad way. Can't stand strap on knee pads...ouch, but if I did flooring for a living the Proknees would be ordered immediately.
> 
> I tried the 30mm Bjornklader knee pads and got about 6 months out of them. Now I went cheap and caught a couple of the around 1" thick kneeling mats on sale. I can make 3 knee pads out of one, so got two for $30 which gave me three pairs of knee pads. My Carhartts each got a pair sewn in (The kneepads get washed with the pants), and I keep the third set for my Carpenter Ace pants. Costco jeans require strap ons.
> 
> Here is my vest, that I have been using for a little while now. What tools I carry changes by the job...although I always carry two pens and two pencils for left and right hands, a flashlight, a note pad, safety glasses, box cutter, Festool bit holder with commonly used bits, and 90% of the time a tape measure and chisel. The pockets on the left work great for holding screws, nails, etc. WITHOUT dumping them on the ground. Everything is up held up high out of the way. My baby M12 impact stows like it is in a shoulder holster. Rarely do the back pockets even get used. It's been awhile since I strapped on tool bags, and my hips thank me for it. Plus I like how narrow the vest is, and not having to dance thru obstructions.


I got four pairs of Bjornkladder pants and 3 sets of knee pads. One of each type. I don't even know how long ago it was now... around a year I guess.

I have worn one pair of pants about 60 - 70 % of the time since then. It didn't take me but about a month to stop taking the pads out and just washing them with the pads in. Whichever pair of pads are in there I will definitely get again because they have held up fantastically.

I finally had my first failure on the pants in the crotch. The wife patched them and I'll keep going until something else fails. They are holding up far better than I expected and are the only pants I will buy again for work.

I will always keep a pair or two of Duluth pants around because I like them but these have lasted much longer than the Duluth pants seeing as the knees still haven't failed and they have always failed on the Duluth pants.

I'm interested in grabbing a vest at some point. Since that's what this thread is really about I figured I should throw that in there... :laughing:

I almost never wear bags now that I have the pockets in the pants but there are times I wish I had more pockets but I'm not gonna throw on a tool belt.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Tom, what do you do for a hammer holder?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Anything hanging on your shoulders when you bend down is hard on the back. Makes sense because it's your back taking the weight. As much as I hate bags on the hips it's been what's kept me from having to medically retire. Getting rid of the suspenders opened my eyes to this.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Anything hanging on your shoulders when you bend down is hard on the back. Makes sense because it's your back taking the weight. As much as much as I hate bags on the hips is been what's kept me from having to medically retire. Getting rid of the suspenders opened my eyes to this.




I thought you had helpers to carry your stuff for you Mike. :laughing:

I feel that tool bags work well for exterior carpentry and framing tasks. If I get a vest, I don't know if I will use it much outside. Time will tell.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I thought you had helpers to carry your stuff for you Mike. :laughing:
> 
> I feel that tool bags work well for exterior carpentry and framing tasks. If I get a vest, I don't know if I will use it much outside. Time will tell.


I do have a helper that hauls a lot of stuff around as he shadows me. But I still saddle up. However there are times I absolutely can't saddle up. That's when it's good to be king! :laughing:

Oh and by the way you'll get there. My suggestion to you is act like you are already there now. I wish I hadn't done some of the things I did as a youngster and paid more attention to my physical health.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I do have a helper that hauls a lot of stuff around as he shadows me. But I still saddle up. However there are times I absolutely can't saddle up. That's when it's good to be king! :laughing:
> 
> Oh and by the way you'll get there. My suggestion to you is act like you are already there now. *I wish I hadn't done some of the things I did as a youngster and paid more attention to my physical health.*


Amen to that...


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> We did tubing, knee boarding, and skiing at my grandparents lake growing up. I had plenty of big wipeouts that didn't really hurt then as far as long term. They might have messed me up though.
> 
> Also played tackle football some and did a lot of mountain biking. Again, no one major incident like falling 8' off a ladder and breaking stuff, but maybe it all adds up. I'm a lot more careful now than I used to be.




I definitely think it all adds up...and it reaches a point when the adding becomes multiplying and gets exponential. 

I simply can't do the stuff I used to. Some of my friends don't understand why I don't want to barefoot ski anymore, I don't want to have to work in pain everyday when I get older. I'm reminded of what could be coming every time I'm around my dad. He's 50 and moves like he's 65. Lots of pain everywhere.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I really hope I'm not as physically screwed up as some you guys when I get to be your age(s)

Tom


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

tjbnwi said:


> Why do you need a hammer to install baseboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use my hammer often when running base. It's a persuasion tool. 

Also needed when slipping small pieces between drywall and casing. Pry between drywall and casing to take a little tension off to slide the piece in tight. 

Also use it on corners if the bottom wants to go in because of the drywall taper. I use the claw and twist out and shoot a nail or two into the bottom plate at an angle. Keeps the but tight.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> Why do you need a hammer to install baseboard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't ever have a hammer on me for finish carpentry. I was more thinking for whatever other tasks I want a hammer for...

I guess they do have a loop now that you mention it. It's just not an easy in loop.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

tjbnwi said:


> I really hope I'm not as physically screwed up as some you guys when I get to be your age(s)
> 
> Tom




You might not be a senior on here but you're at least a junior.

I'm in preschool...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I use my hammer often when running base. It's a persuasion tool.
> 
> Also needed when slipping small pieces between drywall and casing. Pry between drywall and casing to take a little tension off to slide the piece in tight.
> 
> Also use it on corners if the bottom wants to go in because of the drywall taper. I use the claw and twist out and shoot a nail or two into the bottom plate at an angle. Keeps the but tight.


I carry a 6" glazers bar for all of that. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> You might not be a senior on here but you're at least a junior.
> 
> I'm in preschool...


Not a junior, dads name is Frank.

Tom


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I don't ever have a hammer on me for finish carpentry. I was more thinking for whatever other tasks I want a hammer for...
> 
> I guess they do have a loop now that you mention it. *It's just not an easy in loop.*


I carry a hammer much of the time, but am quick to remove it if I do not think I will be using it. I upgraded to a Stilleto titanium hammer with a smooth head. Also switched to a Stilleto titanium clawbar to drop a lot of weight over my beat to heck Stanley clawbar. I do not actually carry a clawbar but half the time, if that. My bucket tool holder does an excellent job of that along with a holding a larger flat bar and many other tools  I do have an X-table I set up to hold tools if I don't want to be bending over constantly. 

From backpacking I learned money fixes weight issues. Titanium pots, stove, etc, carbon fiber bear canister, and other ultra light gear fast packed can drop pounds off my back. By spending hundreds of dollars I was able to drop around 7 pounds which is a LOT of weight, getting my backpack down to 42lbs. The same applies to carpentry to a point, but not nearly as drastic. My original hammer and clawbar are 46.5oz's vs the Stilleto hammer and clawbar at 35 oz's (I just weighed them out of curiosity). 

The Occi vests have an awesome hammer loop, pretty much the same as their tool belts. 

Hammer loops on work clothing is a pet peeve of mine. Carhartt, Bjornklader, Blaklader, and the rest SUCK! A wooden handle might slide thru, but no way a rubber handled hammer can be easily inserted. Soooo...I bought a clip on hammer loop from Occi that I put on my pants when not wearing a tool belt, or tool vest.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> And this holds your hammer...? I'm talking like a 16 oz leather handled Eastwing that is my normal use hammer.
> 
> If I need a hammer on me, I wear a belt, because I don't have a way of holding it other wise with the pants. It looks like the vest is no different.


Depends on the vest. This is the Snickers Flexi vest. It'll hold a hammer cleat where ever you want it. My old Skillers vest had a velcro strap to attach a cleat to on the side. They make a metal hammer cleat but I use plastic only and still have it wrapped in tape.. I have a second plastic and a collapsable rubber one that I'll hook to my belt if I need a cleat and am not wearing the vest. Having metal hanging off you can get expensive really fast.


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Depends on the vest. This is the Snickers Flexi vest. It'll hold a hammer cleat where ever you want it. My old Skillers vest had a velcro strap to attach a cleat to on the side. They make a metal hammer cleat but I use plastic only and still have it wrapped in tape.. I have a second plastic and a collapsable rubber one that I'll hook to my belt if I need a cleat and am not wearing the vest. Having metal hanging off you can get expensive really fast.


I know your a trim guy but have you wore that setup outside in the summer. Wondering how hot it is.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Joemack1 said:


> I know your a trim guy but have you wore that setup outside in the summer. Wondering how hot it is.


Yes. It doesn't make me hot enough to bother me. Prefer it to a belt and bags. I'm weird though. I wear long sleeves year round regardless of temperature.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

No metal hammer loops allowed on my jobs


----------



## Joemack1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Justin Huisenga said:


> Yes. It doesn't make me hot enough to bother me. Prefer it to a belt and bags. I'm weird though. I wear long sleeves year round regardless of temperature.


Thanks thought so. You wear long sleeves year round you are weird. Hope they're not made of cotton.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

rrk said:


> No metal hammer loops allowed on my jobs


So I'm not the only one that hates those  metal loops...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

m1911 said:


> So I'm not the only one that hates those  metal loops...


It seems like there are a few of you who can't seem to keep from hitting chit on the jobsite with them... :jester:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I once had the cap come off a Milwaukee fat marker. I drew all all over the wall behind me. It was smooth stucco.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I once had the cap come off a Milwaukee fat marker. I drew all all over the wall behind me. It was smooth stucco.


My kid took the cap off a Milwaukee marker. Drew on the table, the wall, my truck, not sure where else... Oh well, what do you do?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the glazer bar I carry. I know some that carry a bee keepers bar.

https://stiletto.com/p-39-75-inch-all-titanium-multifunctional-glazer-bar.aspx

Tom


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

rrk said:


> No metal hammer loops allowed on my jobs


You must be referring to close quarter inside work? Wouldn't make sense for outside work nor framing. 

I don't worry as much about the hammer loop as the hammer itself.  The hammer loop is smooth and will slide over a cabinet or other object, vs the hammer itself that has sharp edges. At that point I have a bucket tool holder that holds my tools, hammer included.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> My kid took the cap off a Milwaukee marker. Drew on the table, the wall, my truck, not sure where else... Oh well, what do you do?


I woke up from a drunken stupor once with a felt maker mustache and some colorful language written all over me. I was late for work as a busboy. I Had to hurry like hell to wash it off. I finally got to work and one of the regular customers ask "why does it say '***' on the back of your arm?!!"  That SOB is my lead now on my mobile home jobs! We were about 18.


----------

